#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Gezocht.. ->

## Amel

Assalaamoe Alaikum wa Rahmatullahi wa Barakatuhu,

de Lezer zij Gegroet.

Alle Lof zij Allah, Heer der Werelden; er is geen God buiten Hem, Verheven en Geprezen is Hij. 
Wie Allah leidt, voor hem is er geen dwaling en wie Allah laat dwalen, voor hem is er geen leiding. 
Ik getuig dat er geen God is naast Allah en dat Mohammad zijn dienaar en boodschapper is - vrede en zegeningen zij met hem, zijn familieleden en zijn metgezellen.

Ik ben opzoek naar praktiserende Zusters uit Utrecht, of de omgeving van Utrecht. 

Voor welk doel en dergelijke, zal ik deze Zusters inshaAllah per e-mail op de hoogte brengen. De e-mailadressen mogen via prive-mail naar me toegestuurd worden, of ze mogen worden verstuurd per e-mail. Mijn e-mail adres -> [email protected]

Ik zie je jullie reacties graag tegemoet.

DjazakkoumouAllahoe ghayran kathieren.



Wa Alaikum Salaam wa Rahmatullahi wa Barakatuhu,

Jullie Zuster in de Islaam,

Umm `Aqeelah

----------


## denker

Daar gaan we weer, moet ik ook maar citaten uit de Bijbel gaan opschrijven? Wat zit hier toch achter? Machteloosheid, gebrek aan eigen ideeen, gebrek aan creativiteit, of gewoon jaloezie op al die mensen die zich met nuttige en zinnige dingen bezig houden en iets van hun leven maken door hard te werken en of te studeren? Dat zij zich maar met hetzelfde zinloze geciteer gaan bezighouden in een wedstrijd om het waardeloze gelijk waar je geen donder mee opschiet? Overigens houdt God helemaal niet van mensen zoals moslims die overal hun vroomheid ten toon moeten spreiden. Het gaat erom hoe je in je hart bent, of je een goed mens bent die naastenliefde heeft en zich ernaar gedraagt. Het gaat niet om de show maar om wat er echt aan geloof in je zit. Die hele verering van alla ten koste van mensen is sowieso waanzin. Uiteindelijk wil God dat wij het hier met mekaar doen, samenwerken.

----------


## denker

MOet ik dan hier de christelijke geloofsbelijdenis neerzetten? Jezus heeft gezegd dat er valse profeten zouden komen, ja, dat is onderhand wel duidelijk dat hier sprake van is. Want ik ben echt niet de enige die ervan overtuigd is geraakt dat de islam meer kapot maakt dan je lief is.

----------


## Knollebol

> _Geplaatst door denker_ 
> *...de islam meer kapot maakt dan je lief is.*


Je bedoelt; godsdienst maakt meer kapot dan je lief is.

----------

